# I posted this on facebook



## rkunsaw (Jun 16, 2018)

I got a package in the mail this morning, well it's past 2am so it was actually yesterday morning. It was addressed to me but I looked all over, inside and out and there was no indication of who sent it.
 Being close to Father's day I thought it might be from one of my daughters. Julie called me this  morning, we talked for several minutes and she didn't mention sending anything. 
 Patricia has been known to send things, sometimes for holidays and sometimes just out of the blue so maybe it was her, but she usually sends an email saying a package is coming. Hmmm, seems like there's one more daughter but she never calls or comes to see me. I dunno.
 Hey! Maybe it's from a secret admirer. That must be it, a secret admirer. I've probably got lots of those

The unnamed daughter called this morning. She didn't send the package either but at least she called.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, a good detective would be handy about now, would you agree?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 16, 2018)

Ha,ha, he's the best detective around.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 16, 2018)

Go to the USPS website and enter the tracking number.   You should be able to tell where it came from.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2018)

Have you opened it yet?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is it ticking or does it have air holes?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 17, 2018)

Shell Scott, world's greatest detective, has solved the mystery. The package was sent by Patricia. She called yesterday to confirm.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> Shell Scott, world's greatest detective, has solved the mystery. The package was sent by Patricia. She called yesterday to confirm.



Thanks, Rkunsaw, Now, could you get Shell Scott to find out what was in the package?


----------

